# Lucky Starfish



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

I found this interesting site. Has anyone seen this?

http://www.alibaba.com/product/springkingcoltd-101678115-10714294/productdetail.html


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd like a mini starfish!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

those are the evil buggers that eat corals and multiply like rabbits.. ive removed several from my tank.. they split in half.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, if you get one, mail me one. I'll try something along the lines of a small vase.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yea, now they can live along with the sea monkeys....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

heheh sea monkeys, mine keep dying... but then again my fish keep getting fatter on them ;p


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just another Chinese fad to hit our industry...I am Chinese but my French Canadian wife is more Chinese than I am...LMFAO!!!

I've never had an issue w/_Asterina sp._ starfish. IMHO, they have gotten a bad rap as they are very aggressive scavengers, especially with corals/polyps that are in a weakened/dying state and don't get a chance for us to intervene to give the coral a fighting chance...just another POV


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

wtac said:


> Just another Chinese fad to hit our industry...I am Chinese but my French Canadian wife is more Chinese than I am...LMFAO!!!
> 
> I've never had an issue w/_Asterina sp._ starfish. IMHO, they have gotten a bad rap as they are very aggressive scavengers, especially with corals/polyps that are in a weakened/dying state and don't get a chance for us to intervene to give the coral a fighting chance...just another POV


Most just leave my corals alone, but from time to time, I'll find one wrapped around a zoa polyp. Those guys I remove and put in my sump.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

thats cool! is it harmful to keep the little bugger in such a small tank? (comparing to bettas in little vases n stuff)

Anyone know any more or where you could get them around here?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The reason I am interested is I do have a small bit of live rock.... >.> in a vase and it seems to be okay.......as close I can come to salt as I probably will in a long time.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You can have mine for free. I will see how many I can catch tonight, seem to come out once the lights are out.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Who was that to?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

siiiiiick  

how do you take care of them? I'd imagine they are pretty hardy if they can sell em in little chinese food takeout containers and tell you they live in a bowl?

What do they eat? (other than expensive coral)

Special Care?
etc?

I can't find much on keeping them like the chinese fad lol... but it looks relatively new?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

seeing as he wants to get rid of them, i'm sure he means both of us


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if anything if I get a salt tank, I will have something to feed harlequin shrimp... I adored thouse but I am a bit squeemish about hurting pretty starfish....

As far as I have read, they are scavengers... so having stuff for them to scavenge might be it.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

They are selling at 7-eleven stores in Hong Kong for Cdn $11...


----------

